# trial online shops / trial Hersteller



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

hej kennt jemand Trial online shops, wie trialmarkt.de?
desweiteren wärs doch auch mal gut, wenn man ne auswahl an trial-herstellern hat. Ich fang mal an:

Trialmarkt Online Shop (mein fav. echt n1! )
http://trialmarkt.de/


Zoo Bikes:
http://zoobike.com/

Koxx Bikes:
http://koxx.fr/

Echo Bikes:
http://www.echobike.com/

Adamant Bikes:
http://www.adamantbike.com/

Grossman Bikes:
http://www.gmpbikes.com/

Händler wie Norco und Giant sollten nicht zählen, da
Norco nur in Italien, USA, Kanada und Russland ihre Trialer verkauft und Giant und im Asiatischen Raum.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

schau dir den mal als "wichtig" markierten thread an. Da steht das Zeug schon drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

trotzdem fehlen da hersteller wie adamant, zoo, grossman usw...


----------



## ringo667 (30. April 2006)

du hast se uns ja jetzt aufgelistet, nun sind wir alle schlauer!!!


----------



## Hiro (1. Mai 2006)

www.biketrial-germany.de

Für Monty, Koxx und als Importeur für BT.


----------



## EiSY (3. Mai 2006)

Monty ~> www.monty-bikes.de


----------

